# Austin Theory shoved onto the kick-off show...



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Buddy most people weren’t even on the show. He’s feuding with Gargano most likely.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

It's where he belongs.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

He shouldn’t have been pushed as Hugh as he was. He is way too green


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mate most big names weren't on that show.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I popped for a second when his music hit during the main event


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

DRose1994 said:


> I popped for a second when his music hit during the main event


Same.

Then came that stupid, stupid spot with Tyson and I sat my ass back down.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Theory is my pick to end up doing the Goldberg match in Saudi


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

With his few unsuccessful attempts to cash in, just makes me think when he does do it, it will be successful. Obviously it can’t be cashed in on Roman, that man is legendary status in current times, 2 year reign. I reckon Theory will cash it in successfully on the person who ends up beating Roman eventually.


----------



## Guku (4 mo ago)

If he beats Roman who do you think will challenge him next?;


----------



## Winterman (Sep 27, 2021)

JeSeGaN said:


> Is that a sign of things to come?


I hope it is.


----------

